# Denon Receiver Repair



## arete (Oct 19, 2020)

Have a question regarding a Denon AVR 2311ci Receiver that needs repair.

Using it for an audio-only setup, driving two speakers (set to 2CH mode). The unit powers up without any issue - no error codes or issues reported. Have a CD source connected to it. I do not get any audio from my speakers, even though the display shows the volume change as I turn the volume dial.

I've reset the unit per the steps in the manual, without any success. I've connected a display to the Monitor HDMI to confirm the settings. To test a different source, I connected a DVD player but no success.

So in troubleshooting it I followed the steps outlined in the service manual and probed the Side Connector Board for the +/-8V - 2 pins each. I get the -8V reading (pins 13, 14), but no +8V (pins 15-16). I'm presuming that the +8V Voltage Regulator (NJM7808FA) is the culprit - its quite difficult to get to, though not sure yet if something else triggered the failure. I'm guessing, replacing the VR may not address the issue.

Before disconnecting the PCBs (there are way too many in this receiver) and getting them out to work on, would like some insight from the more informed and experienced members on this forum, on what could be the cause or what I should check first before firing up my soldering iron? I'm not inclined to get this repaired by Denon and the few places I called, weren't interested in taking this repair on. The unit is quite clean (literally) and hasn't been worked on or repaired or had any prior issues.


----------



## starguy (Dec 11, 2007)

arete,
I had a Denon receiver that the sound quit. I Googled the problem and discovered others had had the same problem. Believe it or not it was the headphone jack and the fix was to insert a 1/4" headphone plug & remove it several times. For some reason which baffles me is when the contacts on the headphone jack get dirty the speakers quit. If anyone on the forum knows why this happens please let us know.


----------



## CCanino (Jan 18, 2013)

starguy said:


> arete,
> I had a Denon receiver that the sound quit. I Googled the problem and discovered others had had the same problem. Believe it or not it was the headphone jack and the fix was to insert a 1/4" headphone plug & remove it several times. For some reason which baffles me is when the contacts on the headphone jack get dirty the speakers quit. If anyone on the forum knows why this happens please let us know.


It happens because the contacts in the headphone Jack are used to trigger speaker muting when headphones are being used. Corroded contacts result in speaker muting without headphones being inserted.


----------



## CCanino (Jan 18, 2013)

arete said:


> Have a question regarding a Denon AVR 2311ci Receiver that needs repair.
> 
> Using it for an audio-only setup, driving two speakers (set to 2CH mode). The unit powers up without any issue - no error codes or issues reported. Have a CD source connected to it. I do not get any audio from my speakers, even though the display shows the volume change as I turn the volume dial.
> 
> ...


Check for sound at the headphones Jack. Then follow the previous post if you hear something.


----------

